# Nubian vs. Alpine



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband and I have been discussing getting a large breed registered doe. We are stuck between Nubian and Alpine. We will perhaps venture into F-mini stock but for now we are looking for bigger registered doe for my oldest to show. He is 10 years old and over 5 feet tall so the nigies are a challenge for him to show(especially kids). Plus we would like to gain some milk on the farm. I do not have experience owning anything but nigies(and pygmy), and the only experience I have with Nubians is at the state show. We fell in love with a Nubian doe she was BEAUTIFUL! Downside to this fantastic doe she had to be sedated the entire show and she was still high strung. Has anyone found this to be a breed characteristic? To her credit she was a yearling and obviously in need of a date. We love the look of an Alpine with the swiss markings. In your opinion what are the pros/cons of each breed? I know Nubians have a reputation for having a unique singing voice which does not bother me I have a nigerian that can rattle your brain. Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am very limited in my experience....but my nubian doe is very nice...she is not overly loud and is pretty laid back. Very food motivated...lol...my only complaint with her is she will start dancing on the stand if feed runs out...

My nubian doeling (she's 8 months old....) is very loving but also very loud.

Over all I love them....but I have read they tend to have more health issues....I don't know how true that is...oh, and my doe gives about a gallon a day


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have owned neither, but this is what I have heard from breeders:

Nubian -- talkative, sometimes overly loud, silly, lovable, sweet. Delicious, rich milk but doesn't produce as much as some of the other full-sized breeds.

Alpine -- gorgeous, GREAT with people, a little rough with other goats. Good producer.

I don't know if I'm 100% accurate


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The only Nubian I've had recently, was raised on the bottle and did typical bottle baby stuff. She jumped on me (outweighed me by 20lbs or so), and screamed about anything and everything. I have somewhat close neighbors, so that was a problem. It was a friends goat, so I was happy when she went home.

I acquired 2 Alpine bottle babies. They "grew up" with the Nigerian babies. Lucy is "the boss" and all she has to do is look at the other goat, and if that goat back down, no problem. I've yet to see her bother anyone. They always make room for Lucy. lol. She gives good milk, not as rich as the Nigerian, but, still very good.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nubians are pretty docile, easy-keepers and decent producers. They all have different voices, some have soft voices some have the "I'm dying" scream. Just depends on the goat. Some breeders nowadays are breeding for Nubians who are calm and quiet. I have found Nubians to be a bit dumb, slower to learn the milkstand routine, slower to break to lead, etc. 

Alpines can be a bit high strung, but they can also be very calm and very gentle. One of my does would let a six year old milk her no matter how long it took. They do tend to be very bossy towards other goats, and sometimes downright mean. Again, just depends on the goat. They aren't usually as loud, but they are typically pretty talkative, just in a very quiet way. They are very good milkers, hard workers and very smart. Most of my Alpines learn the milkstand routine in about 3 milkings. The kids are a lot hardier from birth, quicker to get going and have a lot more gusto than the Nubians. They grow faster and are typically ready to breed their first fall, whereas Nubians are a littler slower and usually have to be held over until the next year. If you decide to get an Alpine, make sure to ask why they are selling the goat as it could be because she is aggressive and you don't want one of those.

I think the Alpines would work better for your mini crosses. It is a lot harder to get mini-Nubians with those good floppy ears, but since Alpines and Nigerians have the same ears and similar color patterns, they do tend to cross better.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well everyone has given me a lot to think about. I think this calls for a field trip or trips...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should email Mary at Fox's Pride. She has Nubians and she had Alpines a few years back. She is really nice and helpful!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Having owned both, I would definitely say Nubian.
They are more vocal, but if they are handled from a young age they will be just as calm as most breeds. Yearlings are always a handful lol...
The Alpines were always more aggressive, towards other goats as well as people. I can't even count the times I've been bit by Alpines (mine and everyone elses!)
I find the Nubian milk to have a more pleasant flavor, Alpine milk I have always found VERY strong.
The Alpines were always fence jumpers, where i only had one Nubian who ever jumped...
Though the Alpines were beautiful, I only have Nubians now, as I definitely prefer their temperment.
Good luck with whichever you choose!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

None of my Alpines have ever been people aggressive. They tend to love people and hate other goats. Alpine milk is more similar to a holstein cow, lower butterfat higher production. Alpines do love to jump, I have a couple wooden spools in for mine and they take turns standing on them, I also have a large dirt hill in their pen that they like to run up and down. If you want to make lots of cheese, a breed with higher butterfat is a better choice. I noticed when I made cheese from my Alpine milk, then made it with Saanen milk I got more cheese from the Saanen milk than the Alpine.


----------



## ThecrazygoatpeopleBurnett (Jun 10, 2014)

We have Nigerians, Nubians, Alpines, Saapines, and Nigubians. Nubians are my favorite, they hum and only bleat if they are caught in the fence or something is wrong. They are big, easy to lead if taught early, they will come to you but wont beg for attention (like our Saapines do(P.S. that's a saanen/ alpine)), they are laid back, the kids are to big to go under the fence, they are glossy, you can sell weathers as meat goats, full yet feminine, and their milk is almost as good as Nigerian. They have the second highest milk fat, and can pull a cart. Downsides is if you don't handle them they'll get wild and there is nothing worse than a two-hundred pound doe dragging you around. The elegant ears though make them stand out along with the 'look at me' personality. They can come in any color, which I LOVE!! They have beautiful udders. But be careful where you buy a Nubian from, there is an overemphasis on size and color. It's better too have a small, well behaved first-freshener, than a huge seventh freshener well past her prime even if the older doe looks like a better deal. Remember a smaller doe always has potential. 
Alpines are sweet, and gorgeous. But there kids get into a skinny lanky and as we call 'ugly, teen stage' that makes them undesirable, but every kid has one. It's another one of those wait it out times. They have problems with there back legs being weak. Which EVERY Alpine has, some worse than others. There color patterns are very unique. They are sweet, and gentle. Their milk isn't nearly as good or creamy as Nubians or Nigerians. 
DON'T BUY A GOAT YOU CAN'T HANDLE OR HATE.


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

I have nigies and am getting some Nubian alpine mixed here pretty soon. I read some of the comments above saying that the goats were jumping fences? ive never had that problem with nigies how high a fence will the bigger breeds jump?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

We had a Nubian/Toggenburg/? cross, and I can easily say that she was one of my least favorite caprines ever. Now, I am not sure if it was just her (I have had other does that were also very flighty and mean), but I am basing this post on my experiences with other Nubians/Nubian crosses.
I'm trying not to be biased at all.... :lol:

Nubians:
Usually have delicious milk! My biggest problem with them is that they are _very_ vocal, and excellent jumpers! I have seen some jump almost six feet. Granted, this was a doeling, and more mature does will have a heavier body and a mammary system to discourage them from doing that. :wink: Nubians are also very heat tolerant, and are good mothers. There is also a tendancy with Nubians to have either a slightly weak chine or a steep rump, from what I have seen. Thanks to the dedicated breeders out there, though, this seems to be in decline. 

Alpines:
Also vocal, they just do not have a loud, clear voice.  They tend to be softer and throatier. EXTREMELY friendly, if raised right! Some can be a little flighty, I had one doe like that. It seems to be genetic, IMO. Very good milkers, and a lot of amazing French and American genetics out there to chose from! Also amazing mothers, good milk, and easy to train. Some can jump well, but most tend to have enough body capacity to keep them on the ground. Very playful, as well. 

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

thanks for the information I may have bit of a challenge on my hands here pretty soon:0


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have Alpines and Nubians that I breed together on purpose because I LOVE Alpine/Nubian crosses! They're the best of both worlds. The girls give a hefty amount of creamy, delicious milk and the boys make strong, athletic packgoats. My crosses are friendly and smart, and they have beautiful colors and adorable airplane ears. I couldn't be happier with my "mutts"!


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

should I worry about having some Nubians brought in with younger (young she still tiny could easily be hurt by another nigie) nigie doelings


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I would watch them really carefully. They will want to sort out the pecking order, and with Nubians being so much bigger, could easily hurt the NDs.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You always want to be careful about putting large goats in with tiny ones no matter what breed they are. Your big goats may be perfectly fine with the young Nigies, but you need to supervise carefully for a few days until you're sure they get along well.


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

I think the older girls will be fine but i'm slightly worried the doeling might get hurt the older girls romp around with our anatolian shepherd so I think they will be fine ill be sure to watch closely though


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Having owned both nubian and alpine, I go for alpine. Our nubians were very loud, stubborn, and just plain cantankerous. They didn't give near the amount of milk as the alpine either. How I hated them! But to be fair, here are some nice things. They were very laid back. Their milk was richer. They were very set into their routine-good and bad. They had nice, big ears to grab and pull them by when nothing else could convince them to move. Somebody said they seem to be not quite so bright. I disagree. In my experience, they were much smarter than my alpines. However, they were very, very stubborn and set in their ways. So teaching them to come in the milk room? Yes it took longer. It took one of the girls THREE MONTHS to not go ballistic when we milked her. As in not throwing your whole self AND and stand onto the floor. But the other things I saw them do when out and about seemed to be a lot more intelligent than the actions of the alpines.

Alpines-we have a line that is very, very cruel and brutal to the other goats. (We only have one left thankfully.) The others aren't bad at all. Not any worse than the nubians. An alpine is like a hot-blooded horse. Nubians, cold-blooded. If you don't know what I mean, compare a spooky, snorting, prancing, thoroughbred to a big, calm, slow, Belgian. 
Alpines give more milk. Are more bonded to people. Learn new routines faster. Are prettier.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ranger1, yes, there are some lines that are just plain vicious! LOL! I had a doe like that. Her littermate was fine, but most of his doe kids are just as bad.
And I find it a little bit odd that you found the Nubians smarter than Alpines.  Not trying to argue with you, I completely respect your opinion! I have just always considered Alpine to be "super-smart," at least for goats.
Wait. Wait. If Nubians _are_ smarter, does that mean you would have a potential super goat?! :lol:


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in the process of mixing oberhaslis and Nubians together... I love the obers and their personalities etc, but their milk lacks butterfat, do I'm going to mix them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You can't beat Nubian milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> You can't beat Nubian milk.


So can't wait for mine to freshen..


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I can speak about Alpines because that's all we've ever had. I love the Nubian ears and I've heard you can make butter with their milk, which would be awesome. 

Our Alpines are very sweet. They talk softly to us when ever we walk out our door, especially if I talk to them first. Ours have horns, and we've never been a target of aggression from any one of them. Ever. They are smart, and they know a few simple commands. We milk once a day and get 2 to 3 quarts a day from each. Their lactation is long! We had a hard time drying Bella off after milking her for 3 years. She wanted to keep giving it, but we had to dry her off to kid. We've never had any health problems with them. They are strong and healthy in every way. No leg issues, no worm issues, nothing. Their milk is sweet and delicious. People who come over and taste it are in awe of how good it is. Our kids have been easy to handle and a joy to watch grow. Again, no problems with any of them. I honestly can't think of anything negative to say about them.

I'm sure both breeds are wonderful and which ever way you decide to go, you'll be pleased.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have two Nubians and a lot of Nubian/Boer cross. I agree with a lot that's been said about them good and bad plus I think a lot has to do with their own personalities. They can be very loud, for any reason, very stubborn, but they are also very calm, smart, and silly (on purpose, I think they have a sense of humor but then again I think that's all goats). Both of my girls are very sweet and good natured, though they do have personality differences. 

Sophie is always loud and has the mentioned "I'm dying" scream, and stubborn (we have been having a battle of wills with this new milking routine, though I think I've finally won.) But she's very calm and likes attention.

Mabel only does her loud voice sometimes, its usually her Mmmm noise that she makes. She's somewhat clingy (bottom of the goat totem pole, disliked by all the others (except the babies, they love her) and seems to prefer my company than the other goats) but loves people and will do anything (no matter how silly it makes her look) to get their attention. I really wish she would have been bred this year (see totem pole reference) because I know she would be a very easy milker, lets me do anything with her just to soak up more attention. 

Overall I really do like both of them, Mabel can be a pest since she's always underfoot and Sophie can be very very stubborn (unless there's food, then she's just stubborn) but they are always the first two to great me and are the longest to stick around for pets and attention (before losing interest and wondering off, which the others do once its been determined I don't have food)


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> I'm in the process of mixing oberhaslis and Nubians together... I love the obers and their personalities etc, but their milk lacks butterfat, do I'm going to mix them





GoatieGranny said:


> I can speak about Alpines because that's all we've ever had. I love the Nubian ears and I've heard you can make butter with their milk, which would be awesome.


I have Oberhaslis and Nigerians, and I haven't seen much difference between the butterfat content of either breed's milk when I keep the milk separate between the breeds.

I've made butter with their milk...it is AWESOME!
You just let the milk sit in the fridge for a few days, scoop off the cream, put it in a jar, put on the lid tightly, and SHAKE until the butter separates from the buttermilk.
Then you have to sort of knead it to get the rest of the buttermilk out, salt to taste, refrigerate, and ENJOY!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> I have Oberhaslis and Nigerians, and I haven't seen much difference between the butterfat content of either breed's milk when I keep the milk separate between the breeds.
> 
> I've made butter with their milk...it is AWESOME!
> You just let the milk sit in the fridge for a few days, scoop off the cream, put it in a jar, put on the lid tightly, and SHAKE until the butter separates from the buttermilk.
> Then you have to sort of knead it to get the rest of the buttermilk out, salt to taste, refrigerate, and ENJOY!


Which type of goat milk have you made the milk butter from? The Oberhasils and Nigerians? Have you ever made it from Alpine milk? I've made it from fresh cow's milk, but haven't even tried it with the goat's milk. Their cream is so evenly distributed in the milk, that it's hard to get it separated. I do get some on the sides of the jars and a bit on top, but I'd have to save it for a long time to get enough to make a batch of butter. It's probably worth it, but I get so impatient! lol. :hi5:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I made butter from the milk of my Alpine/Nubian crosses. The cream separates pretty well if I leave it in the fridge for a few days. 

I did the one-day milk test at fair last year, and both of my girls come very close to getting stars as first fresheners! They each milked about 1 gallon/day and the test results showed 4.2 and 4.6% butterfat. They were still only 2-3 months into lactation at that point, so both the amount of milk and the amount of cream I got from it went up later on as we progressed into fall. So I'll vouch for the Alpine/Nubian cross as an excellent milker!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> Which type of goat milk have you made the milk butter from? The Oberhasils and Nigerians? Have you ever made it from Alpine milk? I've made it from fresh cow's milk, but haven't even tried it with the goat's milk. Their cream is so evenly distributed in the milk, that it's hard to get it separated. I do get some on the sides of the jars and a bit on top, but I'd have to save it for a long time to get enough to make a batch of butter. It's probably worth it, but I get so impatient! lol. :hi5:


When I let it sit for 5-7 days in the fridge, I generally get about 1-1.5 inches of cream at the top (not to mention the cream that doesn't separate out!)
The butterfat content probably varies depending on the diet and bloodlines.

BTW, I used the milk from both breeds individually.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> When I let it sit for 5-7 days in the fridge, I generally get about 1-1.5 inches of cream at the top (not to mention the cream that doesn't separate out!)
> The butterfat content probably varies depending on the diet and bloodlines.
> 
> BTW, I used the milk from both breeds individually.


Awesome, thank you!! I'll give it a try. YaY!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Alpine cross ( mutt ) not sure of her lines exactly , father was full Alpine , but she is the smartest thing ever ! Too smart for her own good. That said , my Nubians are more laid back but smart as well , they just don't assert themselves as much as my Alpine does.
Alpines are extremely smart creatures. As for milk production, i cannot comment on that , no experience with a full blood Alpine. 
But i do know the Alpine breed can be bossy. My Tricky rules the roost with a iron hoof. Nubians can be loud. I have one that i swear can wake the dead if she wanted to ! But others never a peep out of them really.
Good luck with your choices and your search  Keep us posted on what you decide and of course pictures of your new addition !


----------



## cameronb (May 4, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> You can't beat Nubian milk.


nigerian dwarfi milk beats them everyday of the weak


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

cameronb said:


> nigerian dwarfi milk beats them everyday of the weak


Sorry to disagree, but I like my Oberhasli milk MUCH better than my Nigerian milk. :grin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...it's all about what you like  I have heard Nigi milk is similar to Nubian


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Well... the milk from the Obers and NDs DOES taste really similar...but I think I am prejudiced in favor of my Ober doe b/c she is the most well behaved on the milk stand. :-D


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> Well... the milk from the Obers and NDs DOES taste really similar...but I think I am prejudiced in favor of my Ober doe b/c she is the most well behaved on the milk stand. :-D


 That would play a big part in my preferences too lol.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have found that when my goats are doing what I want them too, they are smart.
When they are doing what they want to do, they are dumb. LOL


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Tally another vote for Nubians! Definitely smart -- IMO that's where the stubbornness comes from: they THINK and have definite opinions and preferences!!! I have to learn to get inside their heads to win the battle of wits! They're extremely gentle, personable, loving -- and that creamy milk is tops! Of my 6 goats, 5 are purebred Nubian. One doe is Nu-Pine (Nubian, Alpine). She provides me my only experience with Alpines -- admittedly diluted and possibly not wholly accurate, but she is the true "drama queen"! Lizzy has two volumes: "Mute" and "Help I'm Being Murdered". She's a doll in every other way, but she is my one jumper and my one screamer. I can't help but wonder if it's not the Alpine in her? All of the others are talkers, but they're all much softer -- mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## sly_2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

i been reading this thread I like to know are the nubian or alpine good with a single horse i have been trying to do my research looking for a companion for my 10 yr old thoroughbred also will electric fence keep them in


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would get at least 2 though to be with your horse..., and I use electric and all my goats and sheep stay in...


----------



## sly_2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not wanting 2 goats I don't know anything about goats just looking at getting a baby dehorn and castrated not interested in showing or breeding or milking but not sure what would suit my needs. The goat would be spoiled and would be going to horse shows as well


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goats are herd animals and really need another goat to be with. Also be aware some horses HATE goats (I've seen one pick up a goat and fling it across the pasture). I would reconsider if I were you.


----------

